# 3d Flooring



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I want to try this. I think some of our customers would like this stuff.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a customer doing a mine shaft in a guest bathroom. Haven't seen the finished floor but the picture is cool.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if this involves a mural applied to a floor than encapsulated in a polyurethane?

On a similar flooring note, I recently viewed a Rustoleum commercial that demonstrated an extremely high polished floor with a graphic design and another with highlight similarities to one a PT member posted here recently, describing an ocean effect.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I wonder if this involves a mural applied to a floor than encapsulated in a polyurethane?
> 
> On a similar flooring note, I recently viewed a Rustoleum commercial that demonstrated an extremely high polished floor with a graphic design and another with highlight similarities to one a PT member posted here recently, describing an ocean effect.


Pretty much or clear Epoxy of some sort.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

is there another name for this? I looked up "3rd flooring" but found nothing describing what you showed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Try 3d flooring, or 3 dimensional flooring.

I love the one in the elevator with the shark lunging up at you.


----------

